# Probiotics that WONT cause more gas and bloating!



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

does anyone have any recommendations on a probiotic that will not cause more gas and bloating issues. It seems every time i eat no matter if theres no gluten, no dairy, that is gluten, dairy, meats, fish, breads, anything i bloat right up and become super gassy. Its extremely uncomfortable and embarrassing. I live on gas pills - that never seem to work. Im pretty sure 90% of my intestinal flora has been killed off by long lengths of antibiotics ive been on as a kid. Im thinking of getting back on the probiotic route - but finding the right one is tough. I tend to feel worse on probiotics, i need something gentile on the system and something that will not cause me gas and bloating.

Help!!


----------



## gregkdc (Jan 15, 2015)

I never had good results with probiotics, most made me worse. I found the ones that didn't bother me were free from inulin. Read the ingredients it is somewhat of a fad to put inulin in probiotics and many people react negatively to it.

VSL 3 is a good one that is easy to find, most drug stores have it in the refrigerator, I bought mine at Costco. I am sure others will have recommendations for you.

http://www.vsl3.com/pdf/VSL3_Capsule_PL.pdf

These aren't bad either and fairly common as well.

http://www.florajen.com/products-florajen3.shtml

Like I said stay away from inulin and see if that helps.


----------



## hating ibs (Jan 28, 2009)

Thank you for your reply! VSL3 is a bit out of my budget  but Florajen3 is affordable. Do most probiotics carry inulin? I never noticed before - will look for that. My biggest problem is the pro biotics tend to be strong on my stomach, and i think thats where the gas/bloat gets out of control.


----------



## gregkdc (Jan 15, 2015)

Yes quite a lot of probiotics have inulin, it is a prebiotic that feeds bacteria. I think the problem with some people is that it also feeds other not so friendly gut organisms beside the helpful ones.

it has other names so look for those too. Beta(2-1)fructans, Chicory Extract, Chicory Inulin, Dahlia Extract, Dahlia Inulin, Extrait de Chicorée, Extrait de Dahlia, Inulina, Inuline, Inuline de Chicorée, Inuline de Dahlia, Long-chain Oligosaccharides, Oligosaccharides, Oligosaccharides à Chaîne Longue, Prebiotic, Prébiotique.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inulin


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

Yeah me too... never did any good on any probiotics. From no effect, to making me feel worse, gassy, and constipated.

I was going to try the VSL 3 one (as it seems to be the best), but after reading about it seems 1/3-1/2 the people that tried it became so miserable with worse symptoms they decided to stop it.


----------



## monica89 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi,

Maybe you should try Dr. Ohhira's probiotics.

When my IBS-D was at its worst, I started researching on the best kind of probiotic that can survive the acidity in our stomach when we take it. I also wanted something that I can carry around anytime without worrying about the need to refrigerate it. I also wanted something that won't give me gas, and finally, something that will really work.

This led me to Dr. Ohhira's website. I also found a couple of websites recommending said probiotic (as I always check for reviews and complaints). Anyway, I was convinced to try it. I bought the Professional Formula since my gut is already compromised. The first few days was awful but it was expected since my gut was adjusting to the probiotics but after two weeks it subsided. I have been taking it for 3 straight years now.

Don't take my word for it. Visit their website and other websites reviewing it and decide for yourself.

By the way, I always buy my supply from Amazon because it is cheaper there, just in case you're interested to try.....


----------



## Leo41 (Dec 13, 2010)

monica89 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Maybe you should try Dr. Ohhira's probiotics.
> 
> ...


What did you/do you notice from it?


----------



## monica89 (Mar 27, 2015)

Hi Leo,

I don't exactly understand your question. I am just sharing what worked for me hoping it can help a lot of people because I know how debilitating IBS is.

Suffering for 8 years was really bad. I stopped working because I cannot commute without knowing where the nearest toilet is. Traffic congestion always induces a panic attack because I have to be near the toilet always. My life stopped because I can't do anything normal anymore. Even going to the groceries to buy food is like a curse because you always feel the need to run to the toilet. I was confined to the house only doing occasional trips to the hospitals and clinics because I suffered from all kinds of illness that cannot be diagnosed, such as daily migraines, allergies, hives, depression, bloating, candida, UTI, muscle pain, arthritis, etc. I eat only a little because the slightest intake of food will make me run to the toilet and suffer abdominal pains for a couple of hours.

Doctors always say I am just stressed because lab tests always turn out negative. I have spent quite a lot for lab tests, colonoscopy, medications, and trying out products and diets that are supposed to help. I hated my life.

Knowing nobody can help me, I started to research more on the cause. Fortunately, through trial and error, I was cured and returned back to normal life. You have no idea how I appreciate life now more than before. This is why, in my own little way, I try to help with whatever little knowledge I have on what worked in my case.


----------



## Michelle88 (Apr 8, 2013)

I'm about to start using "now foods 8 billion acidophilus & bifidus" & there's no inulin in that & i've read lots of great reviews about it! (in the past i've had bad experiences with certain probiotics but the lady at the health food store helped me find a good one) I have yet to try it. I'm just scared.I hate having bad reactions because I already feel like shit & when probiotics make things worse i get more depressed. Well, hopefully, since this Probiotic has no Inulin, it won't give me a bad efect! wish me luck!


----------



## sara1991 (May 13, 2017)

Hello Everyone! I know this topic is quite old now but I was wondering if there's a specific brand that helped any one of you eliminate the IBS gas as I'm still suffering from it. I've previously tried Align, Digestive Advantage & Renew Life 100 Billion - Each for a month with no relief whatsoever. Please help!


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I used vsl3 and econorm(saccharomyces boulardii 250 mg for two months without good results. Now I use bifilac capsule twice a day which lessens ibs gas.Bifilac Capsule contains Bacillus Mesentericus, Clostridium Butyricum, Lactobacillus Sporegens, and Strep Faeecalis as active ingredients.
Bifilac Capsule works by inhibiting the growth of bacteria; providing good bacteria to the gut; inhibiting the growth of bacteria; killing the harmful bacteria and increasing the immune system function; thanks.


----------



## Fefoe44 (Jun 28, 2017)

I'd choose Align. It is expensive but it really does work. No more Diarrhea


----------



## Justwannabenormal (Jun 2, 2017)

I like Ideal Bowel Support, but I think this is more suited to those who suffer from constipation. It will zap any bloating that you have though!!!

I hear that Megasporebiotic is a magic pill for many, I ordered it, and i am waiting for it to arrive. I will give it a try, I don't know I am a bit scared because it is soil based organisms, and I don't know what that will do to my gut but it is supposed to help people with SIBO. I am actually on the fence with that, i might just keep it around as a safety net in case the Ideal Bowel Support stops working.

My advice would be to start with something mild, and not something that contains prebiotics. I know that many people like those types of probiotics, but if you have a touch of SIBO or a bacterial overgrowth of any kind it will cause it to proliferate and will make things much worse. One probiotic that i feel absolutely FABULOUS when I take it is by Symbiotics called Candida Balance. I don't, or didn't think that I had candida, I just thought I'd give it a try after being on a strong course of antibiotics about a year ago just in case. I had been suffering from brain fog and such, fatigue, and a chronic sinus infection that wouldn't go away unless I took antibiotics, and would immediately return after the antibioitc - and this made me feel 100% amazing, and did not cause any digestive issues whatsoever. The sinus infections vanished with this stuff! It also contains colostrum and lactoferrin and I think that is why it had such a positive effect. That would be my recommendation, as it is mild and it is excellent for your immune system. I didn't need to keep taking it either for the results to last. I get the occasional sinus infection, and suffer from brain fog now and again but it is not chronic. For me, I need something that makes me go to the bathroom, and so I focus on those types of probiotics. Candida balance didn't seem to help me go, or stop me up. Just helped with everything else.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

I have taken ginger with a pinch of salt to help with my digestion.
Thanks.


----------



## Dscross (Jul 28, 2017)

hating ibs said:


> does anyone have any recommendations on a probiotic that will not cause more gas and bloating issues. It seems every time i eat no matter if theres no gluten, no dairy, that is gluten, dairy, meats, fish, breads, anything i bloat right up and become super gassy. Its extremely uncomfortable and embarrassing. I live on gas pills - that never seem to work. Im pretty sure 90% of my intestinal flora has been killed off by long lengths of antibiotics ive been on as a kid. Im thinking of getting back on the probiotic route - but finding the right one is tough. I tend to feel worse on probiotics, i need something gentile on the system and something that will not cause me gas and bloating.
> 
> Help!!


I'm taking a liquid one called symprove which is fab. I was bloated anyway but not made it any worse and I'd even say slightly better in the mornings. It's pretty pricey though. However, I've started to notice some real improvements.


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Marvin_Mar said:


> ginger with salt? haven't tried with that one. Me always paired it with honey..


ginger tea is also suitable for me.


----------



## Amelia19902017 (Aug 1, 2017)

Align - great probiotic. Does not cause bloating and regulates


----------



## ccoleman (Apr 10, 2017)

Probiotics can help with gas. The affect will not be immediate, so stay on it daily. Align is a good one. There are a lot of different kinds. I've read (and personally prefer) the ones in blister packs that are small and round. They are said to have a special coating that allows it to survive stomach acids and get to the intestines where it does the most good. The blister packs ensures better preservation and freshness of individual pills. When not in individual blister packs, they need to be kept in the refrigerator.


----------



## planeteuropa (Jan 8, 2014)

yeah i heard the ones that can survive until they get to the lower gut work the best. my experience has been the first time i start taking a new probiotic it works for the first month or so and then after that it stops working and my symptoms return, mostly gas and trapped gas. sometimes others will give me more wind than i had previously. i've never heard of this Align i'll check it out.


----------

